# Got my test results back



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

---


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Not great results , before going trt route try and raise it naturally mate


Heavy lifting 
High protein diet
Natural Supplementation


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

No mate but I’ve been feeling shit for at least a year just turned 30. Stopped getting morning wood years ago. How concerned should I be?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> No mate but I’ve been feeling shit for at least a year just turned 30. Stopped getting morning wood years ago. How concerned should I be?


 Just edited before I saw bottom bit


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

Holy shut so I just googled my results and it says I’m at hypergonadal ranges


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

If I go the NHS route will they give me TRTor should I buy my own? How against the law is it to buy steroids? I wouldn’t even know who to buy from. Anyone who knows about TRY please jump in here.


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> If I go the NHS route will they give me TRTor should I buy my own? How against the law is it to buy steroids? I wouldn’t even know who to buy from. Anyone who knows about TRY please jump in here.


I don't use them but Home Page - The Leger Clinic seem to be pretty good. Probably the cheapest 'legal' option out there.

You can of course DIY but I would advise using someone like leger to get started.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't panic . Firstly what steps have you taken to raise them naturally ? I mean this is the options you should be thinking of first before jumping on the needle mate. You do realise with natural supplementation , good sleep , correct food they will raise . That's what I would do first but I can only advise you .

Steroids are not illegal to keep and use no . But illegal to sell. But should be your last resort after doing the above and then seeing a doctor to see what he says first . He may just recommend them and you get them on prescription .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> If I go the NHS route will they give me TRTor should I buy my own? How against the law is it to buy steroids? I wouldn’t even know who to buy from. Anyone who knows about TRY please jump in here.


I'm on prescribed TRT.

I've seen some people argue buying is illegal, but all anabolic steroids are legal to possess for PERSONAL USE as long as they're in medicinal form. Ie you can't own raw powders, but mixed oils are legal so long as you only have enough for personal use.

Anabolic steroids are class C drugs with a special exemption applied. Legal to buy and use for yourself, illegal to manufacture or sell (illegal to give it to mates as well). You can't IMPORT via postal service, but you can be posted the goods domestically. You can import from other countries if they on your person though. 

If you're in doubt, write the Home Office. They will confirm as my source is the UK Gov website.


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Don't panic . Firstly what steps have you taken to raise them naturally ? I mean this is the options you should be thinking of first before jumping on the needle mate. You do realise with natural supplementation , good sleep , correct food they will raise . That's what I would do first but I can only advise you .
> 
> Steroids are not illegal to keep and use no . But illegal to sell. But should be your last resort after doing the above and then seeing a doctor to see what he says first . He may just recommend them and you get them on prescription .


Honestly mate what is worrying me is I don’t drink or smoke. I get to bed early and get about 8 hours a night according to my Fitbit. I workout and I walk 10km a day with my two rotties. I get at least 150g of protein a day.

but last few years I struggle with weight gain no matter what. Struggle with libido my gf is gorgeous and I barely want to **** her. I chalked it up to being bored but noticed I’ve stopped getting woodies in the morning.

biggest think this year is I started lifting about 4 months ago and I feel ****ing dead after a workout like I can’t function the next day.
This explains so much.

will the nhs take forever to give me TRT how costly is it to do privately ?


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

KG8 said:


> I don't use them but Home Page - The Leger Clinic seem to be pretty good. Probably the cheapest 'legal' option out there.
> 
> You can of course DIY but I would advise using someone like leger to get started.


Don’t really feel comfortable buying steroids to be honest. Got a few drug charges from producing cannabis and supplying feel like if I got caught with gear they would accuse me of selling. Plus I don’t know anyone who sells steroids and I’d be paranoid it was tainted if it wasn’t from a doctor.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> Honestly mate what is worrying me is I don’t drink or smoke. I get to bed early and get about 8 hours a night according to my Fitbit. I workout and I walk 10km a day with my two rotties. I get at least 150g of protein a day.
> 
> but last few years I struggle with weight gain no matter what. Struggle with libido my gf is gorgeous and I barely want to **** her. I chalked it up to being bored but noticed I’ve stopped getting woodies in the morning.
> 
> ...



Go to doctor , he will redo your bloods no doubt .


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I did t see that . But I see what you saying


i did a test for testosterone of course I’m looking into steroids. I’ve been watching MPMD andbeen reading a book on steroids which goes over testosterone types, injection frequency etc. in the book it says cycles last about 12 weeks. The guy I asked said he was doing a 7 week cycle but the ebook I bought says that short cycles on testosterone enanthate are useless asit takes weeks to get into your system of something to that effect.


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

I have good sleep hygiene


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> i did a test for testosterone of course I’m looking into steroids. I’ve been watching MPMD andbeen reading a book on steroids which goes over testosterone types, injection frequency etc. in the book it says cycles last about 12 weeks. The guy I asked said he was doing a 7 week cycle but the ebook I bought says that short cycles on testosterone enanthate are useless asit takes weeks to get into your system of something to that effect.


If I am completely honest mate and if you are actually genuine what is sometimes hard to tell on here these days . You are not ready for steroids , not in the slightest . Trt and cycling are 2 very different things . Learn how to train and eat correctly and build a foundation and in a few years maybe consider it . I trained natural for 4-5 years before I even thought about it . Should be last thing on your mind


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> If I am completely honest mate and if you are actually genuine what is sometimes hard to tell on here these days . You are not ready for steroids , not in the slightest . Trt and cycling are 2 very different things . Learn how to train and eat correctly and build a foundation and in a few years maybe consider it . I trained natural for 4-5 years before I even thought about it . Should be last thing on your mind


If you had these testosterone levels what the **** would lifting weights even do though?


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

I swear on my fathers life I’m genuine snd I’m not this sledged troll ketones. Honestly having a ****ing shit morning getting these results and a bunch of steroid users seemingly having fun bullying a new guy as a troll for not knowing what steroids are. Seriously what a bunch of ****s. Hope you get equally bad news and have people accuse you of being a troll.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Stop trolling new members, getting bored with repeating this.

Thread cleaned up, keep it on topic.


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I'm on prescribed TRT.
> 
> I've seen some people argue buying is illegal, but all anabolic steroids are legal to possess for PERSONAL USE as long as they're in medicinal form. Ie you can't own raw powders, but mixed oils are legal so long as you only have enough for personal use.
> 
> ...


If i take my results to the doctors can they give me a prescription just seeing you can get creams etc. Seems way better than needles. Is the doctor route something that takes ages because I could use some relief from being exhausted all the time now to be honest. NHS hardly moves very fast.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> If i take my results to the doctors can they give me a prescription just seeing you can get creams etc. Seems way better than needles. Is the doctor route something that takes ages because I could use some relief from being exhausted all the time now to be honest. NHS hardly moves very fast.


He probably won't take much notice of your Medi checks results . Will no doubt do a repeat test . I took a medichecks test in about 10 years back . They weren't interested , they did a blood draw of their own . Best off going with the options they advise once done


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> If i take my results to the doctors can they give me a prescription just seeing you can get creams etc. Seems way better than needles. Is the doctor route something that takes ages because I could use some relief from being exhausted all the time now to be honest. NHS hardly moves very fast.


Via the doctors is probably your best route to begin with, they can run full bloods and look at what is wrong.
Likely need a few blood tests done to gauge an average.
Putting people on gels is quite common as a first step before injections.

As mentioned, other route is private TRT with the likes of the Ledger Clinic which will be a lot quicker as paying.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ledger seem pretty quick and easy, especially with those results


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

What are the numbers? I can’t see any results


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> If i take my results to the doctors can they give me a prescription just seeing you can get creams etc. Seems way better than needles. Is the doctor route something that takes ages because I could use some relief from being exhausted all the time now to be honest. NHS hardly moves very fast.


Dr Savage from Leger didn't physically check my test results, he took my word for it (only because I had tried for years to get onto TRT through the NHS). He did write my GP and relayed all my previous results over to them and how shit they were for not doing anything about it. Was honest about my previous steroid use. 

The Dr will definitely do at least one follow up test and then in most cases refer you to an endo, before anything is prescribed. Some will prescribe right away, but this is extremely rare. 

NHS will usually start with gels and creams, then either nebido or sustanon.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Nhs trt is gash anyway. I’d go private in your shoes


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> Don’t really feel comfortable buying steroids to be honest. Got a few drug charges from producing cannabis and supplying feel like if I got caught with gear they would accuse me of selling. Plus I don’t know anyone who sells steroids and I’d be paranoid it was tainted if it wasn’t from a doctor.


LMFAO mate it’s a bottle of testosterone your not going down for 1 bottle of personal use gear it’s not illegal to take steriods for personal use


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DarkKnight said:


> What are the numbers? I can’t see any results


It come back at between 6 or 7 nmol. One of the two can't remember now he took test down


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> LMFAO mate it’s a bottle of testosterone your not going down for 1 bottle of personal use gear it’s not illegal to take steriods for personal use


Yeah you won't get done because it's not illegal to buy them or possess them for personal use. The only exception being if you're a police officer as you're buying from somebody who is doing something illegal, so it's a grey area for them. 

It's illegal to import from other countries without a prescription. It's legal to import from other countries without a prescription if they're for personal use and you're carrying them over the border in person.


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Dr Savage from Leger didn't physically check my test results, he took my word for it (only because I had tried for years to get onto TRT through the NHS). He did write my GP and relayed all my previous results over to them and how shit they were for not doing anything about it. Was honest about my previous steroid use.
> 
> The Dr will definitely do at least one follow up test and then in most cases refer you to an endo, before anything is prescribed. Some will prescribe right away, but this is extremely rare.
> 
> NHS will usually start with gels and creams, then either nebido or sustanon.


If I know my levels are low is there any benefit to being on TRT over just doing it myself? I just doenloaded a steroid info bundle off a torrent site so I can spend a few months learning about everything.

TRT seems kinda expensive compared to what I am seeing online which is 30-40 pounds for a bottle of testosterone.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> If I know my levels are low is there any benefit to being on TRT over just doing it myself? I just doenloaded a steroid info bundle off a torrent site so I can spend a few months learning about everything.
> 
> TRT seems kinda expensive compared to what I am seeing online which is 30-40 pounds for a bottle of testosterone.


We can't discuss prices but you can get it for half that if you shop around. 

I have loads of sustanon from Titan which is dosed accurately as they batch test their oils. That's the main drawback is getting stuff that's dosed properly. I've run out of my pharma test due to the shortages so I'm using that and I feel no different on it. Blood test soon which will no doubt be good.

If you know what you're doing, have a reliable source, then yes you can self medicate. I don't recommend it though.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> We can't discuss prices but you can get it for half that if you shop around.
> 
> I have loads of sustanon from Titan which is dosed accurately as they batch test their oils. That's the main drawback is getting stuff that's dosed properly. I've run out of my pharma test due to the shortages so I'm using that and I feel no different on it. Blood test soon which will no doubt be good.
> 
> If you know what you're doing, have a reliable source, then yes you can self medicate. I don't recommend it though.


Lloyd's can order it I've read someone mention


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> If I know my levels are low is there any benefit to being on TRT over just doing it myself? I just doenloaded a steroid info bundle off a torrent site so I can spend a few months learning about everything.
> 
> TRT seems kinda expensive compared to what I am seeing online which is 30-40 pounds for a bottle of testosterone.


Go the ledger clinic 

They tell you to get a medichecks test and give you a 10% off code 
Go for a nurse to take blood rather than finger prick

Think its about 200 odd quid for consultation etc then just paying for your prescription so like 30 quid occasionally for 10ml

10ml would last about 2.5 months doing 1ml a week which should be more than enough to get you high ranges 


Think about it tho, you'll be injecting yourself weekly for *life*.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

mrwright said:


> Go the ledger clinic
> 
> They tell you to get a medichecks test and give you a 10% off code
> Go for a nurse to take blood rather than finger prick
> ...


£190 consultation, £20 monthly subscription, £37.50 for sus from Lloyd's I believe

Gonna be £350 a year roughly


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

ok new plan. Instead of killing myself for being a low T figgot. I do 500mg testosterone enanthate a week and get shredded and then become a forum veteran so one day I can bully the new depressed low T figgots who come here genuinely asking for advice.


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> £190 consultation, £20 monthly subscription, £37.50 for sus from Lloyd's I believe
> 
> Gonna be £350 a year roughly


Yeah just reading now, I thought if it is 200 for a consultation it must be more than that a month lol. Seems pretty reasonable. But if I am going to be on TRT for life anyway why not just take the high dose of 500mg continuously and get jacked?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> Yeah just reading now, I thought if it is 200 for a consultation it must be more than that a month lol. Seems pretty reasonable. But if I am going to be on TRT for life anyway why not just take the high dose of 500mg continuously and get jacked?


Because you'll damage your health.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> why not just take the high dose of 500mg continuously and get jacked?


This is why no one takes your posts seriously


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> This is why no one takes your posts seriously


Sorry are you expecting someone with no knowledge of anabolic steroids to know about anabolic steroids?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> Sorry are you expecting someone with no knowledge of anabolic steroids to know about anabolic steroids?


It does nothing for your credibility whatsoever


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> It does nothing for your credibility whatsoever


So the credible guy who has never used steroids would actually be super knowledgable and the guy pretending to never have used them would pretend not to know anything? What are you even saying you weirdo?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> So the credible guy who has never used steroids would actually be super knowledgable and the guy pretending to never have used them would pretend not to know anything? What are you even saying you weirdo?


Credible is asking sensible questions, not "shall I just run this and get jacked" expecting sensible answers. 

Your clearly poking for bites. 

Am oot


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

I knew he was trolling from his first post on ukm 😂

Funny watching all the srs replies tho


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

DarkKnight said:


> I knew he was trolling from his first post on ukm 😂
> 
> Funny watching all the srs replies tho


yeah i bought a testosterone test to troll ukm. ****ing hell people are brain poisoned on here, obsessed every new poster is some old poster, get a ****ing life. Literally every single thread has people accusing others of being former posters, proper codependent shit.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> yeah i bought a testosterone test to troll ukm. ****ing hell people are brain poisoned on here, obsessed every new poster is some old poster, get a ****ing life. Literally every single thread has people accusing others of being former posters, proper codependent shit.


Yeah this site seems to attract some weird people. Wouldn't take it personally, just brush it off. I've also been accused of being Ketones.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

ShooterMcGavin said:


> yeah i bought a testosterone test to troll ukm. ****ing hell people are brain poisoned on here, obsessed every new poster is some old poster, get a ****ing life. Literally every single thread has people accusing others of being former posters, proper codependent shit.


Ok ketones 😂


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@TURBS do I get an apology now????


----------



## I am not Ketones (4 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> @TURBS do I get an apology now????


Mate I am ****ing joking holy shit. Not sure what the **** I have to do to convince you im not some ex ****ing user.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I am not Ketones said:


> Mate I am **ing joking holy shit. Not sure what the ** I have to do to convince you im not some ex ****ing user.


Thread cleaned up again, cut the inappropriate comments & language, it's not acceptable.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I am not Ketones said:


> No mate but I’ve been feeling shit for at least a year just turned 30. Stopped getting morning wood years ago. How concerned should I be?


I have read this thread but don't post a lot within Gen Con. Firstly, calm down. The forum members that have replied to you are genuine and they want to help you. Yes, your Testosterone levels are low but getting stressed out and upset within this thread is not going to help you. You are increasing your stress hormone Cortisol which in turn reduces your Testosterone levels even further (science proved). There is a wealth of knowledge on the subject of steriods and dosage within this forum and there is a forum dedicated to TRT alone. I know nothing about taking steroids but I have read enough on this forum to tell you that going with the NHS can take quite a while. It's a long drawn out process and the saying "Rome was not built in a day" is apt! That is why a lot of people with low Testosterone go the private way, as you were being advised to do.

You can increase your Testosterone levels naturally by - regular training, good diet, losing weight, supplementation, plenty of sleep etc as a advised by a forum member.

Your levels are very low for your age, Testosterone levels are usually at maximum from 21 to 30 years old (around 29 NMOL). I can't give you any advice on what to do as I have not been there, the forum members that replied within this thread were trying to. I'm not siding with any one but considering your low Testosterone levels at your age, I'd take Turbs advice and see your doctor first, in case there is an underlying problem. Stressing out will not help you case mate. Cheers.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

What's your lifestyle like? Job etc?

I have a desk job and I'm self employed. At the end of last year I bought a house to renovate and sell.

I spent long days there (for three months) doing all kinds of stimulating shit, instead of at my desk. I'd come home and be out like a light at 10pm. Great sleep because I was so tired. Still trained of course in the mornings.

End result was my T up 40% and I def felt it!

Everyone always talks about diet and supps, but sometimes positive changes in your day to day can have a massive effect!


----------

